# Hablemos de cajas Selladas



## Danielv (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola amigos foreros, desde hace tiempo vengo observando el comportamiento de las cajas selladas, ya he leido sobre las caracteristicas de estas cajas, refiriendome exclusivamente a subwoofer.

Una de las cosas que he notado es que el parlante es que el parlante debe ser bastante rigido y a su ves debe tener unos buenos rms para poder hacer un buen trabajo. Hoy hice unas pruebas con un cajoncito pequeño sellado que construi pero es para carro, un bajo de 8" bastante sencillo y lo probe en un cuarto que tengo donde hago todas mis cosas, este cuarto no le tengo la medida exacta pero es como de 2.80m por 3.50m o algo similar, y el bajito cubria una buena parte de cuarto pero no fue la gran cosa que digamos, claro viendo que es un bajo sencillo que ni llega a 30 rms según yo porque el no lo dice jajajajajaja. Ahora los que he visto de fabrica que son sellados, son superiores a los 200 rms y me gusta como suenan. uno que quiero hacer es parecido a este el cual es una mesita y el bajo se encuentra por debajo. hice una prueba similar con el mismo cajoncito poniendolo sobre unos pequeños tacos de madera y el resultado fue casi que igual como de frente, claro lo probe a 30 Hz, algo bastante bajo.

en fin comentemos mas sobre estas cajas, a mi parecer son muy muy buenas para un cuarto o cualquier lugar pequeño que sea cerradito, sabiendo que sus usos son muy restringidos pero me he dedicado mas al sonido en el hogar que en la calle...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 30, 2007)

Hola DanielV, los baffles pueden ser del tipo sellado (recinto infinito es su nombre técnico) bass reflex, paso banda, dipolo, etc.... en fin hay infinidad de técnicas para construir cajones y unas u otras no son ni mejor ni peor que las otras, sino simplemente diferentes. Efectivamente los recintos acústicos sellados son los grandes desconocidos de los baffles, pues actualmente casi todos los recintos suelen ser bass reflex, pero repito son simplemente técnicas diferentes y todas igual de válidas. Por cierto, si es posible publica el esquema de tu cajón de graves. Saludos.


----------



## Danielv (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok cuando pueda le saco una foto, lo que pasa es que la mayoria de marcas que he visto de que se pueden llamar muy buenas todavia fabrican cajas selladas como McIntosh, B&W, Tannoy, etc. por siero tengo unas McIntosh selladas y te digo que estremecen las casas de los vecinos por eso no las uso mucho o cuando las uso las pongo moderadas jajajja para evitar problemas   


Si, yo tengo aki la teoria de todas y cada una de las cajas que mencionas y otras mas.... tengo bastante tiempo haciendo varias pruebas. por cierto hice unas bass-reflex para 15" despues las publico todavia estan cruditas jejejeje pero creo que estan quedando bien.

Saludos !


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 30, 2007)

El gran publico cree que los agujeros de las cajas hacen que suene mucho mas. En parte es por la ignorancia de la gente que se deja llevar por la estética, confundiendo subwoofer con woofer, woofer con "bazoka"(que es un término que me causa gracia) y potencia con volumen.

Solo los años de experiencia como sonidista  enseñan cada cosa lo que es, incluso a saber como va a sonar con solo un vistazo.
Es lo que ocurre en este foro, la curiosidad a veces mata al gato, la gente no se detiene a pensar en un equipo eficiente, simplemente fabrica cajas de madera con un altavoz puesto encima. A favor hay que decir que muchos empezamos así.

Las cajas tienen sus fórmulas de cálculo, y lo mas importante, tienen una misión, sonar.

Es ahí donde nos encontramos a los dos grandes grupos. Los que creen que cualquier cosa suena, y los que exigen un mínimo en un altavoz, tanto en calidad como en cantidad.

El sonido no se compone solamente de frecuencias subsónicas (de menos de 150 Hz). Se compone de un equilibrio de graves-medios y agudos. Es lo que hoy dia no entiende la gente. Un subgrave solo nos proporciona frecuencias subsónicas. Eso es solo  una pequeña parte de la música. En la mayoria de coches, tras analizar espectroscopicamente el sonido, nos encontramos siempre la misma aberración, una curva descendiente, muchos db en la banda subsónica y una curva irregular en el resto de frecuencias. El motivo, el pseudoinstalador ubica dos megasubgraves pasobanda en el maletero y ni tan siquiera observa el resto del equipo.

Dicho esto, como decia, el sub con caja sellada es el más utilizado en car audio. El motivo, una pegada controlada, mayor duración de los altavoces de graves, y mas rango en el altavoz.
Tambien seria interesante, DanielV, que tuvieses en cuenta el rango de frecuencia que quieres obtener con tus cajas.


----------



## Danielv (Nov 30, 2007)

Eso es bastante sierto tecnideso, si ya tengo en cuenta todo eso, he conseguido bastante material y me han facilitado otros por eso antes de hacer cada cosa consulto con mis bibliografias para ir con toda la seguridad. Es verdad eso que dices de los autos aki en mi ciudad veo eso bastante y de verdad que yo en lo personal no le veo sentido pero que se puede hacer! cada quien con sus gustos.

Gracias por tu comentario Tecnideso, se que tus intensiones siempre son las mejores. Saludos !


----------

